# my mother is Dutch



## Gerry905

Hello.

Is it okay to say _Mijn moeder is Nederlands en mijn vader is Italiaans._

Is it gramatically correct?


----------



## YellowOnline

Gerry905 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is it okay to say _Mijn moeder is Nederlands en mijn vader is Italiaans._
> 
> Is it gramatically correct?



Yes. Just the spelling of _grammatically_ is wrong


----------



## eno2

Gerry905 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is it okay to say _Mijn moeder is Nederlands en mijn vader is Italiaans._
> 
> Is it gramatically correct?


Mijn moeder is Nederlandse en mijn vader is Italiaan is correct. Is correct is correct in English and is correct in Dutch.


----------



## bibibiben

Gerry905 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is it okay to say _Mijn moeder is Nederlands en mijn vader is Italiaans._
> 
> Is it gramatically correct?



Adjectives of origin derived from proper names have their limitations when used predicatively, according to ANS. "Mijn moeder is Nederlands" will be labeled as 'twijfelachtig' ('dubious' or 'doubtful') by ANS. See http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/06/03/02/01/body.html, sentences (6a) and (7a). I must say, though, that quite a few native speakers have no qualms at all using this type of adjective predicatively. I count myself among them.

Definitely correct would be:

(1) Mijn moeder is Nederlandse en mijn vader is Italiaan.

Also possible:

(1a) Mijn moeder is een Nederlandse en mijn vader is een Italiaan.

There is a subtle difference between (1) and (1a). The difference between the two is explained here: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/04/05/06/body.html. When your only aim is to state someone's nationality and nothing else, (1) will probably be the safer option.


----------



## YellowOnline

Zowel de vormen _Nederlands_ als _Nederlandse_ zijn correct. Om die reden wou ik daar niet dieper op ingaan voor iemand die de taal leert.

Overigens: in België wordt veelal voorkeur gegeven aan _Nederlands_ in bovenstaande zin. 


Vergelijk trouwens:
_De man is Belgisch. <-> Het is een Belgische man._ 
_De vrouw is aardig. <-> Het is een aardige vrouw._

Of is deze symmetrie een waanbeeld van mij? 

Zie ook:
Taaltelefoon
Taaladvies


----------



## luitzen

Je moeder is Nederlandse, je vader is Nederlander. Of je moeder is Italiaanse, je vader is Italiaan. Nederlandse, Nederlander, Italiaanse en Italiaan zijn hier zelfstandige naamwoorden. Wordt Nederlands in adjectieve zin gebruikt, dan wordt het Nederlands of Nederlandse afhankelijk van het zelfstandig naamwoord dat er achter staat. Dat is de reden dat er op het Nederlands paspoort achter nationaliteit Nederlandse staat in plaats van Nederlands.

Als je vader Italiaans is, kan je moeder niet Nederlandse zijn, maar wel Nederlands. Beide vormen zijn dus in deze zin niet correct.

Alhoewel het strikt gezien incorrect is kun je echter wel zeggen dat je moeder Nederlander is omdat in Nederland het grammaticale geslacht niet erg belangrijk gevonden wordt en het mannelijke geslacht in het algemeen als neutraal geslacht geaccepteerd wordt.

En een reden voor het verschil van wat er op het paspoort staat is misschien wel dat in Nederland een nationaliteit gezien wordt als iets wat je hebt, niet wat je bent.


----------



## Gerry905

Thanks for your replies, but if I were able to understand Dutch, I wouldn't be asking this question.

The explanations in Dutch are completely useless to me as I can't understand a thing.


----------



## eno2

@YellowOnline
De links geven beide antwoord op de vraag: wat is je nationaliteit? 
_Ik ben Belg_; _Ik heb de Belgische nationaliteit_; _Mijn nationaliteit is Belgisch_. Alle zijn goed. Belg, Belgische, Belgisch, als antwoord op een formulier, ook. 

Ik zie nergens staan dat "ik ben Belgisch" goed zou zijn.


----------

